
HOList: An Environment for Machine Learning of Higher-Order Theorem Proving - MrXOR
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03241
======
auggierose
The title of the article this points to seems to be very different from the
title of this submission ... Probably pointing to wrong paper?

~~~
guiambros
This seems to be the correct paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03241](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03241)

~~~
dang
Changed to that from
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.0324](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.0324). Thanks!

